# H849



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Filed this past Thursday (3-26)

HOUSE RESOLUTION SUPPORTING THE STATE'S RIGHT TO CLAIM
SOVEREIGNTY OVER CERTAIN POWERS UNDER THE TENTH AMENDMENT TO
THE CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES.


> Whereas, the Tenth Amendment to the Constitution of the United States reads as follows: "The powers not delegated to the United States by the constitution, nor prohibited by it to the states, are reserved to the states, respectively, or to the people;" and
> 
> Whereas, the Tenth Amendment defines the total scope of federal power as being that specifically granted by the Constitution of the United States and no more; and
> 
> ...


http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascrip...p.pl?Session=2009&BillID=H849&submitButton=Go

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/Sessions/2009/Bills/House/PDF/H849v0.pdf

http://www.tenthamendmentcenter.com...overeignty-under-the-10th-amendment/#more-550


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

About time they put on a good show.


----------

